

Lightspeed Summer Fellowship: Your Questions Answered - pushpins
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/the-lightspeed-summer-fellowship-program-explained/

======
pushpins
There were a lot of questions and concerns about this
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2380567>) in the original post on why
LSVP gives away money, office space, etc. in exchange for no equity. John
Vronis - who runs the program gives a really good explanation of this here.

------
ytkliu
John is honestly a great guy and we had an excellent experience with the
program. I'd highly recommend Lightspeed for anyone looking for an alternative
to the summer incubator route (though it's important to be aware that, as John
states in the blog post, it's NOT an incubator.)

------
bpang
I did the program last summer and John was our team's mentor. He was really
helpful in brainstorming idea and mentoring. We had a really good experience!

------
visualplant
John is incredibly helpful and smart. He takes a risk offering the program
without any guaranteed upside for himself or Lightspeed. Genuinely generous.

------
petermichail
Lightspeeds summer incubator has the best of both worlds you get space to work
on your venture and money to live off of while you're out enjoying CA.

------
dshankar
Just curious - is the office space at the LSVP Sandhill offices?

~~~
ytkliu
There's an office building right next to LSVP's offices, and they have an
entire suite there that the teams use. It's actually a great space, although
when we were there the AC was off during nights/weekends.

